# four-eyes principle



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα! Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά την αρχή που απαιτεί η έγκριση να χορηγείται από δύο πρόσωπα; (Four-eyes principle) Υπάρχει κάποια καθιερωμένη απόδοση; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2014)

Κοίταξε λίγο αυτά τα ευρήματα περί «της διπλής υπογραφής», Όλι. Τα μισά περίπου φαίνονται σοβαρά και χρήσιμα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ντοκ! Με καλύπτει. Τις καλημέρες μου. :)


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 18, 2014)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι μια σχετική αναζήτηση μάς δίνει κάποια υπολογίσιμα αποτελέσματα για τα εξής:

_αρχή των τεσσάρων οφθαλμών_ (ενίοτε και _ματιών_)
_αρχή του διπλού ελέγχου_ (ενίοτε και _διττού_)


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2014)

Πιο ανεπίσημα, ας πούμε για τα κείμενα τα δικά μας, που τα δίνουμε σ' έναν συνάδελφο να τα ελέγξει, λέμε "να τα κοιτάξει κι ένα δεύτερο μάτι", νομίζω, περισσότερο παρά "να τα κοιτάξουν κι άλλα δυο μάτια". Αλλά μπορεί να είναι δική μου ιδιοτροπία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2014)

sarant said:


> Πιο ανεπίσημα, ας πούμε για τα κείμενα τα δικά μας, που τα δίνουμε σ' έναν συνάδελφο να τα ελέγξει, λέμε "να τα κοιτάξει κι ένα δεύτερο μάτι", νομίζω, περισσότερο παρά "να τα κοιτάξουν κι άλλα δυο μάτια". Αλλά μπορεί να είναι δική μου ιδιοτροπία.



Δεν νομίζω πως είναι μόνο δική σου ιδιοτροπία, συνονόματε. Κι εγώ για δεύτερο μάτι λέω, και όχι μόνο εσύ κι εγώ.

Πάντως, παρότι τον dominotheory τον βλέπω με καλό μάτι, την απόδοση «αρχή των τεσσάρων ματιών» (ή οφθαλμών, που δεν κάνουν καλύτερη την απόδοση του όρου, μόνο της φοράνε μανδύα τρισχιλιετή) τη βλέπω με μισό μάτι. Επειδή δεν αποδίδει τίποτα, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα για τον Έλληνα, μόνο απαιτεί και αυτή αποκωδικοποίηση. 

Όσο για τα γκουγκλοευρήματα για τα τέσσερα μάτια, που βγαίνουν πολύ λίγα τελικά ("αρχή των τεσσάρων οφθαλμών": 11, "αρχή των τεσσάρων ματιών": 8), μάλλον άκυρα τα βρίσκω, γιατί προέρχονται από μεταφράσεις και όχι από πρωτότυπες πηγές με τρέχουσα, δόκιμη χρήση όπως π.χ. η _*αρχή του διπλού ελέγχου*_ —που δεν είναι δα και κανένα καινούργιο φρούτο στα καθ' ημάς για να ψάχνουμε τώρα να το ξαναβαφτίσουμε— η οποία αποδίδει την ουσία του πράγματος.

Άσε που η απόδοση με την ακρίβεια στον αριθμό των ματιών προωθεί μια διάκριση κατά των μονόφθαλμων κι αν τον πάρει κανείς ξεροκέφαλος και κεφάλας γραφειοκράτης στα σοβαρά, μπορεί να κάθονται να μετράνε μάτια για να εφαρμόσουν την αρχή. Κι εμείς οι διοπτροφόροι που έχουμε εξ ορισμού τέσσερα μάτια; 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, και για το βάψιμο ή την επιμέλεια του γραπτού, _δεύτερο χέρι _λέμε, παρότι τη δουλειά την κάνουν άλλα δυο. Επομένως, λέω να βγάλουμε τα μάτια απ' το παιχνίδι, πριν αρχίσουν να μας χρεώνουν διπλό το δεύτερο χέρι οι μπογιατζήδες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 18, 2014)

Ωραία η ματιά σου, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 18, 2014)

Κοπιπαστώνω την απάντηση που, εκ της του sarant δημοσίευσης ορμώμενος, είχα ετοιμάσει, αλλά προτίμησα να την αφήσω στην άκρη. 

Επίσης, μίλησα για "υπολογίσιμα αποτελέσματα" επειδή περί οφθαλμών και ματιών (τεσσάρων) μάς ομιλούν κείμενα από το eur-lex, την Τράπεζα Κύπρου, το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου.




sarant said:


> Πιο ανεπίσημα, ας πούμε για τα κείμενα τα δικά μας, που τα δίνουμε σ' έναν συνάδελφο να τα ελέγξει, λέμε "να τα κοιτάξει κι ένα δεύτερο μάτι", νομίζω, περισσότερο παρά "να τα κοιτάξουν κι άλλα δυο μάτια". Αλλά μπορεί να είναι δική μου ιδιοτροπία.



Την ίδια γνώμη έχω και μου φάνηκε κομματάκι αστεία η _αρχή των τεσσάρων οφθαλμών_ (απαντά ωστόσο σε αρκούντως σοβαρά κείμενα), ωστόσο, όταν πήγα να ρίξω μια ματιά στο ΛΚΝ, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:

_ένα τρίτο ~_: α. ένας ακόμη άνθρωπος: _Kαλό θα ήταν το χειρόγραφο να το έβλεπε και ένα τρίτο ~_. β. ένας ουδέτερος κριτής: _Ένα τρίτο ~ βλέπει πιο αντικειμενικά._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...exica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=μάτι&dq=

Προς το παρόν, επειδή βιάζομαι λίγο, νίπτω τα μάτια τας χείρας μου και παραδίδω τη σκυτάλη.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 18, 2014)

Τα ευρήματα στο EUR-Lex είναι πέντε. Τα τρία προέρχονται προφανώς από τις υπηρεσίες της ΕΚΤ και είναι ακριβώς αυτά που περιέχουν το τερατάκι "αρχή των τεσσάρων οφθαλμών". Τα δύο κείμενα της Επιτροπής είναι αντιθέτως εκείνα που δίνουν την αξιοπρεπέστατη λύση "*αρχή του ελέγχου από δεύτερο πρόσωπο*".

[παρεμπ., το "τρίτο μάτι" που αναφέρθηκε αφορά τρίτο πρόσωπο (ένα ακόμη μετά τους δύο που συζητούν - άρα το σύνηθες εξακολουθεί να είναι το να μετράμε ένα μόνο μάτι στον καθένα :) ]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2014)

Πείτε με τριχοσχίστη, αλλά νομίζω ότι το four-eyes principle περιγράφει ισότιμο και όχι ιεραρχικό έλεγχο από δύο άτομα. Ίσως φταίει ότι έχουν κολλήσει στο μυαλό μου οι επιταγές σωματείων, οργανισμών κλπ. που είναι υποχρεωτικό να υπογράφονται από δύο εκπροσώπους του οργανισμού. Θα μου πείτε, πρώτα υπογράφει ο ένας, π.χ. ο γραμματέας και μετά βάζει την υπογραφή του ο πρόεδρος και θα σας πω ότι έχετε δίκιο. Αλλά το είπα ήδη: τριχοσχίστης...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2014)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι υποχρεωτική η ισοτιμία των βλεμμάτων. Πιχί στον έλεγχο ποιότητας μιλάμε ότι όλες τις εργασίες πρέπει πάντα να τις βλέπουν δυο ζευγάρια μάτια, αλλά είναι αυτονόητο πως δεν είναι ισότιμα: εκτελεστής εργασιών ο ένας, επιθεωρητής εργασιών ο άλλος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2014)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον σπαστικό κύριο του #11. Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για τον έλεγχο, το πέρασμα, που κάνει ένα δεύτερο μάτι (που το ΛΚΝ το θέλει να είναι τρίτο — θυμάται κανείς τον Λόμπσανγκ Ράμπα;).

Αντιγράφω:

Four-eyes principle, a security precaution that requires at least two people to approve of a particular activity (Wikipedia)

The two-man rule is a control mechanism designed to achieve a high level of security for especially critical material or operations. Under this rule all access and actions requires the presence of two authorized people at all times.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two-man_rule#Other_uses

A process follows the four-eye principle if the only possibility to accomplish it requires the participation of two different individuals. Ballistic missile facilities follow this principle: Missile launching activities require two different keys, watched over by two different individuals.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Ed-UIRERSpYC&pg=PA72#v=onepage&q&f=false

Έχουμε λοιπόν και «σύστημα / αρχή της διπλής υπογραφής», αλλά και «διπλού κλειδιού». Θα προτιμήσω φλύαρη λύση, απ' αυτές που αρέσουν στον Ρογήρο: *αρχή της έγκρισης από δύο άτομα*.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2014)

A, αν είναι έτσι τότε πάσο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> — θυμάται κανείς τον Λόμπσανγκ Ράμπα; )


I do, sir. I remember Dr. Tuesday Lobsang Rampa;)


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> θυμάται κανείς τον Λόμπσανγκ Ράμπα;





bernardina said:


> I do, sir. I remember Dr. Tuesday Lobsang Rampa;)



Ακόμη εκεί είστε βρε παιδιά; Τα πράγματα έχουν προχωρήσει.






The Fourth Eye: Beyond The Third Eye, Beyond Polarities


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2015)

*Anwendung doppelter Kontrolle* (=εφαρμογή διπλού ελέγχου) και στη γερμανική απόδοση... ;) Επεξήγηση σε παρένθεση: („Vier-Augen-Prinzip“)


----------

